

It's Not Just Google: The Many Feuds of Rap Genius - davidsmith8900
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/12/27/its-not-just-google-the-many-feuds-of-rap-genius/

======
olefoo
Can we just decide not to feed these guys any more attention?

Rap Genius has always hung a lot of attitude on a really thin thread. Their
product is not special or defensible. Their main claim to fame has to do with
their winning a sizable investment and acting like jackasses in public.

Are they delivering anything of value that couldn't be better done on a wiki?
No.

As near as I can tell, their main talent is hype; but hype without a product
is like discount fireworks; a lot of noise and banging on, but all you're left
with is a mess that someone has to clean up.

~~~
001sky
_Are they delivering anything of value that couldn 't be better done on a
wiki? No._

It seems many start-up ideas have defaulted to this. Take something people
would do for free and try to exploit this behaviour. It's an unfortunate
trend. Although, if you believe that premise...sunlight is the best dis-
infectant. Worth considering, at least.

------
camillomiller
The real questions are: why have these scumbags been able to raise 15m? What
kind of light is this shenanigan casting upon the whole startup scene?

On a side note: I can't help noticing that the author misspelled Berkshire
Hathaway pretty badly and that somehow ruined the entire piece for me.

------
thedawn
It is so scary to think what Google can do to your business in no time, from a
successful website with lots of traffic into a website no one can find. This
is why kids you should all try and play clean, wearing your white hat to work
:)

